# How would you rate this Tom?



## Zulu (Aug 27, 2005)

Novice Turkey hunter here. Caught this Tom on my trail cam...looks pretty good to me. What do you guys think?


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice bird probably 9-9.5 inch beard.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

because it would be my first bird,a trophy hunter might think otherwise though


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice full fan = mature Tom...I'd measure the beard after I shot him.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

DOA:evil:


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

feed pile?can you have a feed pile out this time of year?


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

motcityman said:


> feed pile?can you have a feed pile out this time of year?




Here we go again.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Better be careful of the two gallon max law.:yikes:


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

jrsoup said:


> Better be careful of the two gallon max law.:yikes:


I was just asking if it was legal to bait tom's


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Mature bird = BANG! 

Now if I have two or three coming in I'll try to sort them out. I passed on a mature bird with maybe a 8" beard one time thinking I would get a shot at something bigger and then got skunked, never again.


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

motcityman said:


> I was just asking if it was legal to bait tom's


He's not baiting turkey he's feeding birds


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice looking bird to me... will be hunting in the Muskegon area this spring also.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Any longbeard is a trophy 2 me


----------



## Zulu (Aug 27, 2005)

> motcityman said:
> 
> 
> > feed pile?can you have a feed pile out this time of year?


The pic was taken from a small woodlot in a friend's back yard, and the food was put out for deer and wildlife for his kids to watch; it's not where I am hunting. I was just curious about people's take on the Tom since I am not a great judge of what is a "shooter" and I am going hunting for the first time. However, to answer your question, as far as I know, it is illegal to hunt over bait for Turkey in Michigan. 

To everyone else, thanks for your imput.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Looks like a good bird to kill....I would say its about 21#'s, 1"1/16" spurs and a 9"1/4" beard......Let me know how I did I my guess after ya kill that sucker...Mack


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

FOr your first bird that would work out nice for ya....Mack


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

"shoot'em"


----------



## Zulu (Aug 27, 2005)

Hell, I'll be happy to just call some turkeys into my stand. Taking any Tom would be icing on the cake.

I thought that looked like a pretty nice bird but I wasn't sure. Now I know to chop one like that down.  Thanks guys.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

They`re all GOOD. Just some better than others.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Nice thick beard......that's what I liked....he's a shooter, if you can get him away from all those girls!!!!  ....*NOT!!!!*


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

He'd be deader than a bag of hammers.


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

It is good to help the wild in the winter there food goes scarce so they need help. Thats Different Then Shooting them over a pile. That is a shooter bird in my book. Good Luck


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Zulu said:


> Novice Turkey hunter here. Caught this Tom on my trail cam...looks pretty good to me. What do you guys think?


*DONT RATE HIM...KILL HIM, EAT HIM, STUFF HIM...JUST DON'T LET HIM GET AWAY.* Oh wait, it isn't season yet!:sad: 

Nice bird!


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

Kill then measure, nice pics


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

tasty

if he came in front of me i'd prolly have to drop the switch on that big guy.
he's a nice mature bird. goodluck


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Without a doubt he'd get it. I don't pass toms, jakes maybe, but not toms.


----------



## plugjerker (Aug 29, 2006)

Takeum!!!


----------



## Gramps (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice 3 year old bird, 8 in rope nice and thick, he's not complety mature yet, you can tell this by his tail feathers, the top ring is not that wide at all. would be a nice first bird.Good luck


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

He is going to be a busy guy if he wants to keep those hens to himself this spring! Definitely a good bird especially for a first timer!!!


----------



## Zulu (Aug 27, 2005)

There is always a high hen-to-tom ratio in this area, but there seem to be a good number of birds. I coounted at least 60 in one group during muzzleloader season walking through the hardwoods about 40 acres from where this pic was taken. I have been watching turkeys for the past 5 years out there while deer hunting, and I finally applied for a permit. Now I am excited about knocking one down. Not a lot of pressure so hopefully I get a chance.

Now I have to read up on dressing them so I know how to save the fan and beard for a mount.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

He looks like a typical 2 year old bird hear in Michigan. If you see him later in the year around other toms he might not be the strutter. He is a tom but probally not older than 2, a perfect bird to call to this year though. This will probally be his first year breeding and his ecitement might have him running to your calls. Good luck.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Any Turkey is a Trophy!!! You do your homework put him into gun or bow range and kill him, you did something to be proud of!!! Remember its your first bird and you will never forget him.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Stay focused, that's a good bird to take, there's alot more to hunting then taking measurements


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

you truly can not rate them until they have been deep fried in peanut oil and served with a side of cranberries and stuffing


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Look's like a nice Gobbler. If something like that comes within gun range this season he's a dead bird. Nice looking fan. Man I'm ready!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Zulu said:


> There is always a high hen-to-tom ratio in this area, but there seem to be a good number of birds. I coounted at least 60 in one group during muzzleloader season walking through the hardwoods about 40 acres from where this pic was taken. I have been watching turkeys for the past 5 years out there while deer hunting, and I finally applied for a permit. Now I am excited about knocking one down. Not a lot of pressure so hopefully I get a chance.
> 
> Now I have to read up on dressing them so I know how to save the fan and beard for a mount.


Here a go.......

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/newsletter/turkey-field-care.html

http://www.jimallred.com/turkeytailmounting.aspx

some nice tail and beard mounts....

http://www.walnutcreekhardwood.com/shop/products.cfm?catid=86&category=Turkey%20Kits

Vandyke's has a nice mount I did for a friends son who got his first bird last year but, I can't find it on their web site..... ....it's the Deluxe Crested Turkey Tail Panel Kit.....it's in their catalog I got.......I hope they didn't discontinue it!!!


----------



## Zulu (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks cedar . . . that's really cool.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey Zulu!
I found that mount at Vandykes.......this one is pretty cool
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01006133/
I did this one for a friend of mines son....first year turkey hunting and he got a nice bird.....I had a plaque engraved with all the info for him too that you can put on it....He didn't know I was doing it and his Dad gave it to him on his b-day!.....should have seen the smile on his face....


----------



## FreebirdII (Feb 25, 2006)

I wish I could take him as my first bird!:yikes:


----------



## ERGOMAN (Jan 14, 2001)

with the plastic head, beard and tail. Is that something the average guy can do on his own and it will look good?
thanks


----------

